# Are cars easy to use?



## sunny12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm a student at Virginia Tech, and I am part of a Chrysler research project which is focusing on making vehicles easier to use.

These are a few things I was wondering about:

1. Are warning lights or labels for buttons easy to understand?
2. Do you find anything in the car, like the radio or air conditioning, difficult or confusing to operate?
3. Are there features you don't like about your car?
4. How do you maintain your car?

Also, if you have any suggestions to make cars easier to use, feel free to post up!

Thank you for your participation! It really means a lot to me!

-Sunny


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 21, 2013)

Learn to run your business without having us taxpayers bail you out. Buy a FORD.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 21, 2013)

These gall dern new fangled cars have too much electronic crap on them and I want a vehicle with the dimmer switch on the floor where it is suppose to.


----------



## littleowl (Oct 21, 2013)

The AA and R.A.C say that almost eight out of ten motorists who break down do not know how to check there water and oil levels when they go to break downs.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2013)

This is simple and easy to understand:




This is not:




Suggestion for making cars easier to use:

Get rid of everything that does not directly involve _driving_ the vehicle: stereos, CD players, DVD players, OnStar, GPS, onboard cell phones. Simplify controls for HVAC. Keep the wheel-mounted controls. Absolutely NO heads-up displays. Install speed governors. 

In essence, go back to the Stone Ages of vehicle manufacturing so that drivers are not distracted by all the tech. As always, the tech has outpaced the human ability to process all of it while also driving.


----------



## TICA (Oct 21, 2013)

If they make cars any smarter (sensors and automatic parking etc), people will lose their ability to drive them and I for one, do not want to be on the road with folks who do not have enough skill to park their own car.  They've made them so complicated that if something stops working, they have to be hooked up to a computer at the garage to figure out what the problem is.  That alone costs a lot a money.  I liked it better when the average Joe could pop the hood, get out the tools and figure out what was wrong and then FIX it.
No computers involved.


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 21, 2013)

I remember the cars my grandfather had....they were built like tanks, seemed almost indestructible,  and had ZERO frills. I also like the dimmer switch on the floorboard where it belongs.  I will say though, that I HAVE to have my a/c, lol.   And, rkunsaw......I drive a FORD truck.  Hubby has a Chevy truck. When we moved to the country, I told him we are really rednecks because we have 2 trucks in the yard! I love my truck!!
Cars now are nearly impossible for the back yard mechanic to work on himself, everything is computerized, so that you have to take it to a mechanic to be worked on......way to expensive for that. I remember my Daddy used to repair his cars all the time.  I used to sit and watch him, and loved helping him bleed the breaks when I was a kid.  AHHHHH the good ole' days!


----------



## TICA (Oct 21, 2013)

Another thing that really is aggravating is when new cars have wipers that are only available from the dealer at a stupid cost.  I needed to replace the wiper on the back window of my hatchback and the only place I could get it was from the dealer as they made it in a size not available anywhere else.   That stupid wiper cost over $35.00.

Gimme a break.  Although I like my current car, I wouldn't recommend one to anyone else just because of the stupid things they did like the wipers.  And... I bought the car new in 2007 and have had to do two major break jobs costing well over $2,000.    I've had old cars in my younger years that only had the break shoes replaced, not the works.  They just don't make cars as solid as they used to.    Not sure I'll ever buy a new car again as it would probably be cheaper to buy an oldie and have it completely restored.


----------



## littleowl (Oct 21, 2013)

Tica.
Your problem is easily solved.
Just go to a Tat yard there are always brand new right offs you can get any part you like off. And it is cheaper too.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 21, 2013)

The original post on this thread was one of the weirdest ones I've seen on here since I joined.  Nice of you all to reply tho.  As I see it, anyone doing an actual research project would approach a much larger group than we are, and I seriously doubt this project exists.  Someone has way too much time on their hands.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 21, 2013)

Aaaah yes. Nostalgia.
I luvved my old '62 Beetle.  It wasn't much more high tech this, and even I could 'fix' it.   It went places I wouldn't think of taking a recent one.  
I wouldn't use more than half of the buttons and blinkin' lights in newer cars, nor ever bothered to learn what they were  for.   If I want whizzbang entertainment and all the comforts of home, I'll just stay home. A tape player is as high tech as the one I drive gets.

  I need a comfy seat, and whatever makes the thing go from A to B.  I want it to start, go fast when I hammer it, and stop when I hit the brakes.  Air con is nice, an on/off switch will suffice.  
Unlike others here I grew up in a carless family.  My Beetle was first car any of us ever owned. My parents never learned to drive.
 My automotive knowledge ends at the tip of the ignition key. But I do like that 'Fred' up the road can do the maintencance on it, and that it gets that maintainence about once a year because that's all it's needed.  It's an el cheapo German Opel rebadged. Now they seem to be pretty good at building 'real' cars that just go when I need 'em to.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 21, 2013)

LMAO, wrong age group to be asking indeed!

Yep! up until we bought a new GMC pickup in 2010, the Mister did a lot of the work on our vehicles, we take this to the dealer. He couldn't even put new mirrors on, they are heated and have the turn signals in them and extend out for when we pull our trailer. Anyway there was some computer stuff that had to be done and only a GM dealer could do it. We even asked our local mechanic about it first and all he said was .."Oh ouch! the dealer will have to do that".

And my husband is extremely mechanical, he put new engines in two of our older vehicles, all by himself. 

 Now it's hard or next to impossible to do anything with all the computerized crappola on vehicles. Dag Nabit!


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow...the hostility on this thread, there are some of the luxury items on the new cars that I like....the backup sensors, the warning lights when something is wrong...especially with the tires, the seat warmers...now that is nice to these old bones, doors ajar warning...love my radio and cd player....now having said that I agree with TICA about the replacement wiper cost, I had to give $25 bucks for one wiper, also my door remote went out..replacement $100 bucks.....I'm using the key to lock and unlock..lol


----------



## Pappy (Oct 21, 2013)

Sunny 12...... Instead of asking these questions, may I suggest taking a defensive driving course? My job required that I take this course yearly and more than once it has saved my ass from stupid, distracted so called drivers.KISS....


----------



## That Guy (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2013)

Jackie22 said:


> Wow...the hostility on this thread, there are some of the luxury items on the new cars that I like....the backup sensors, the warning lights when something is wrong...especially with the tires, the seat warmers...now that is nice to these old bones, doors ajar warning...love my radio and cd player....now having said that I agree with TICA about the replacement wiper cost, I had to give $25 bucks for one wiper, also my door remote went out..replacement $100 bucks.....I'm using the key to lock and unlock..lol



It isn't hostility, at least I don't think so. The OP is asking a group of seniors about auto design and function - if that is indeed the question then they have to expect to get a lot of answers that are comparing new cars with older ones. 

If the question were viewed in a certain light, however, it would seem that THIS group is being asked being we're old fuddy-duddies who can't chew gum and walk at the same time.

They're going to make a Forrest Gumpmobile! layful: 

But I think that, like my heavily-censured comment on marketing demographics in publishing, the auto industry might be looking to either focus on their senior market segment or wish to discover what consumers - ALL consumers, of ALL age groups - really want in a car.

The problem becomes that, like the examples of the $35 wiper blade or the re-sets for oil and battery changes, there is a huge amount of service dollars involved in today's cars. I used to maintain my '70's Dodge Dart with two screwdrivers and a crescent wrench, but those days are long gone. 

In the name of safety they have installed dozens of new, complicated gizmos. That raises both the price and complexity level, but people will say "We HAVE to have our safety features!" 

Well, not necessarily. Not if there were speed governors installed on cars to keep them going any faster than 70mph or so, or stricter licensing requirements. But those things aren't likely to happen because they go against the American grain of "I Deserve A Car, I Deserve The Right To Drive However I want". 

All those features that you enjoy, Jackie - you realize that you paid extra for them (at least if you bought new) and that you'll _continue_ to pay extra for their maintenance, right? I've also discovered that things that are too smart, too autonomous, can be downright dangerous in certain situations - usually once you come to depend upon them. 

"_The more they over-think the plumbing_, _the easier it is to stop up the drain._"
~ Scottie, _Star Trek_ _III_

Therefore, manufacturers will NEVER go against both their own profit centers AND the buying public. They give us what we want, but in return we have to pay. And pay. And pay. If they sold a '70's Dodge Dart again they'd be in the red in no time. They've learned over the decades where the real money is, and they're not going to give that up.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 21, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> It isn't hostility, at least I don't think so. The OP is asking a group of seniors about auto design and function - if that is indeed the question then they have to expect to get a lot of answers that are comparing new cars with older ones.
> 
> If the question were viewed in a certain light, however, it would seem that THIS group is being asked being we're old fuddy-duddies who can't chew gum and walk at the same time.
> 
> ...




Sorry about the use of the word 'hostility', you're right, that was somewhat too strong.

Yes, Phil, I realize that I paid for all the frills, I had the option of buying a striped down version when I bought the car, same as everyone.....granted, you do not have an option on the safety features, but there again, I appreciate all the built in safety.

I see what you are saying, but TO ME, better and safer are progress, I don't want to go back to screw driver repair cars.

Soooo...I guess I'll keep my heated seats...to each his own and all that jazz.


----------



## TICA (Oct 21, 2013)

It might be a worthwhile experiment for the auto companies to come out with a basic car with the old type engines (not computerized), a set of tools and quick maintenance course could be the "options".  I'd bet that if the price was right they would fly off the lots.   My car has air conditioning and I think I've had it on once in 5 years.  I'll wind down the window first.  Come to think of it, I can't do that as it is push button.  That's another thing they could do away with.  I don't remember anyone ever complaining because they actually had to wind down a window.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Sid (Oct 21, 2013)

The way I see it somebody just snookered a bunch of old codgers into doing their homework.


----------



## Sid (Oct 21, 2013)

That Guy said:


>


 

          I figger that guy aughta know by now that tree is there


----------



## Katybug (Oct 21, 2013)

Only wish I had some of those "HIYA" cards That Guy posted.  Perfect for so many lamebrains that take up 2 spaces when finding one space is almost impossible sometimes.  You can believe I take the time to post my own note on the windshield, no cursing, but I make my point.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2013)

Katybug said:


> Only wish I had some of those "HIYA" cards That Guy posted.  Perfect for so many lamebrains that take up 2 spaces when finding one space is almost impossible sometimes.  You can believe I take the time to post my own note on the windshield, no cursing, but I make my point.



That brings up another interesting point - I've seen cards like that, but with SuperGlue on the back. Once you put it on their window it's REALLY tough to get off.

That to me is going just a little too far.


Jackie, I understand about the heated seats - I had those in two of my GM vehicles and I wasn't complaining much at the time. But then the driver-side one went out on my Caddy and whoa, did it cost to get repaired! So I had to have a sit-down with my butt and find out if it was really worth it.

The answer was "No, just eat a few more pizzas and you'll have insulation", so I never got it fixed. I myself tried to fix it, but the electronics in that boat were enough to power Cleveland for a week, so after a few hours of tracing and testing and probing I gave up. Then my friendly local Caddy dealer told me it would be around $400 to fix the one heater. 

But if I had excess money I would have probably thrown it at the dealer and told him to deal with it. Of course, with _enough_ excess money I'd just buy a new car.  

So yes, I used to enjoy all the creature comforts as well, but at some point I said "No more" and became my presently-minimalist self. 

I remember manual windows, manual transmissions, manual brakes and manual steering. And none of them required a manual. Now, the handbook for the stereos alone is 300 pages. But at least they save space by not publishing any vehicle maintenance manuals.


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 21, 2013)

sunny12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a student at Virginia Tech, and I am part of a Chrysler research project which is focusing on making vehicles easier to use.
> 
> ...


When did you first learn how to use a glass? Did it get harder when the sippy cup was removed? Did it get harder when there was a handle put on it to drink beer? Yeah, it's something like that. You're asking people who have been driving cars for at the least three decades, more likely longer. Sure, they've changed over the years, but the basics still work. No, we didn't forget how.

It's merely harder to find the dipstick, the windshield wiper fluid reserve, and we can't fix them like we used to. (Computerization came along.) But, driving? Nope. Really hasn't changed.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 21, 2013)

Let's get back to the good old days  .....






No thanks.  New cars for me with a computer to control the fuel injection, timing, etc.  Modern engines last longer, run more economically, start more easily, are more responsive, etc.  Thank the Lord the carburettor has had its day !!


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 21, 2013)

Heated seats??  What the hell are heated seats?? 

  They would be as easy to market as parkas in Honolulu in most places here.
Big fat thick fluffy wool seat covers are the go. Best all year round insulators yet devised. Vacuum the dust and bugs out of them every so often and they last forever.  I inherited mine 2nd hand, from a deceased Uncle's car 13 years ago, and they're still good as new.

Something went kaput with the wiring in my vehicle years ago.  The 'courtesy' lights took the notion to stay on and flatten the battery. So the fuse got pulled and stayed pulled.  The quote from an auto-electrician just to look for the fault turned me pale so.....
 I've got a torch if I need to find stuff in the dark.  I don't need to be looking in the dash box while I'm actually driving so no big deal.  Amazing what whizzbang essentials you can do without.

Electric windows.  Only ever had one car with those.  Mazda 626.  Drove it for 16 years and the only thing I really hated about it's bells and whistles was the windows.  When I had to leave Mum 'parked' in it to go into a shop she couldn't put the windows up or down because the motor wasn't running.  If I left 'em down you could bank on it that it would rain.  If I left them up she would have to open the door to breathe.  An override 'manual' window winder upper would have been nice.

I went down market after that and the 'Opel'/Vectra has manual windows, no cruise control, a radio and tape player, gauges that make sense, and minimum blinkin' lights on the dash. It's got levers to adjust stuff, not buttons to be held down for fractions of miliseconds to get settings just right.  Judging by experience with the VW, and the fried courtesy lights in the Vectra,  Germans don't do electrics all that well in cars, but they sure built some sturdy common sense ones.

Has this research pointed up the fact yet that one size doesn't fit all in any demographic and that 'oldies' aren't the only ones who are technologically challenged?  I've always been like that, but most are far from it.


----------



## sunny12 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm happy to see all these replies! I wanted to let this thread sit for a little to get some replies, but I didn't expect so many so soon. 

SifuPhil, TICA, seabreezy, Diwundrin, TWHRider, and Old Hipster, I agree with you. Cars have become overly computerized and it is not as easy to maintain them yourself as older models are. And to add insult to injury, replacement parts are ridiculously expensive.

Jackie22 and deadbeyat, you seem to be the only one who likes the new amenities and safety new cars these days offer. But do you think they are implemented in a way that's easy to use? Could they be any more intuitive?



Katybug said:


> Someone has way too much time on their hands.



Katybug, I wish I had more time on my hands.



Old Hipster said:


> LMAO, wrong age group to be asking indeed!



Actually, you are the age group to be asking! Research has shown that it is more likely that a 65 year old is four times more likely to buy a brand new car than a 25 year old. 52% of vehicles sold in 2012 were sold to consumers aged over 55.

Pappy, these courses are good. But the idea of this project is to make cars themselves easier to use. 

Lol, Thatguy, so many times I've seen cars parked and wish I had one of those.

atwhatcost, I'm sorry if my OP came off as offensive to you (or anyone else) but it wasn't supposed to be. The idea is, cars are so complicated nowadays, it's impossible to perform simple functions like tuning the radio quickly and easily. So I want to know from you all, how can cars be easier to use?

So how can cars be easier to use? Yes, manufacturers could strip out everything and sell something which has just two buttons on the dash, but that would only apply to a very niche market. 

It seems like most of you who replied own cars and work on them yourselves. But think about those who don't know much about vehicle maintenance. The people who just take their car to the local mechanic every now and then and say "My car is making a funny sound, fix it." How useful are the car's onboard warnings and maintenance alerts? Is a simple "beep" and flashing symbol good enough? Do these symbols even make any sense to non-car savvy people?



TWHRider said:


> ...your Hokies are on a real winning streak (6-1), congratulations How'd they get the name "Hokies" anyway?



Thank you . After last season it's nice to be winning again lol. The name "Hokies" came about from the "Old Hokie" cheer. You can read more about it *here*.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2013)

Great reply.

I think ultimately you have two choices for making cars more user-friendly: dumb them down or smarten them up. The former involves regression to a simpler time, which although that is no doubt appealing to many seniors through their rose-tinted glasses (and in my own case through hands-on experience with many cars) it is also probably as you said a niche market. It wouldn't pay, from any angle - initial purchase price, maintenance or after-market R&R parts.

Smartening the cars up involves adding ever more tech, which appears to be the current trend. Voice-activated controls, advanced sensor tech (collision avoidance, parking assist, etc.) all make driving easier but increase both the cost and the repair / maintenance complexity. From the end-users viewpoint it's a good thing; from the manufacturer's POV it's more profit; from the techs you'll hear some griping about staying current with the technology, but they'll also appreciate the overtime.

Since people, especially American people, are at heart lazy and feel entitled to owning the latest gadgetry no matter the cost, I'd put my money on cars becoming simpler to use but more technologically complex.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi, Sunny, yes, to me the new amenities are fairly easy to use, if not I get out the manual and read up and I've had to do that several times...changing the clock, radio settings and also I remember having to look up some of the icons displayed to see what they were.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2013)

I like the older cars that are simpler, user and maintenance friendly.  My husband does all of the maintenance on our 1992 Dodge Ram 250 Cummins diesel and 1996 Jeep Cherokee.  Our newest vehicle, the 2007 Dodge Nitro is much harder to maintain in regard to changing fluids, etc.  The dealers like frequent visits from new car customers for basic check-ups, etc. :dollar:  Luckily we rarely use the Nitro, and the Jeep is our everyday vehicle.

I don't like or need the bid exclamation point warning flashing in my face on the dashboard, because there's an issue with the air in my tires.  The air pressure in my tires are just fine, and that warning signal is affected by temperature, etc.  Luckily it goes off and doesn't stay on.  I also don't need annoying beeping noises telling me to buckle my seatbelt.  If my seatbelt is not buckled, that is my choice, it's not because I am too scatter-brained and need a reminder to put it on.

Our truck and Jeep still have hand cranked roll up windows, they work just fine and we don't have to worry about the automatic ones that fault out.  I've knows a few people who have a half opened window that just froze in winter, and they have to go to the service rep to throw money out the window to have it fixed.  As far as GPS or OnStar, no thanks...I don't need anybody controlling my car from a remote location, or keeping tabs on my location.

I can't believe some of the features on the newer cars .  Let's just drive, and pay attention to the road.  All of our vehicles were bought new, and we purposely declined on all the 'bells and whistles'.  If Chrysler really wants to make a new car that's hot, they should make one that is simple, one that the owner can easily work on if they desire, and one that won't be on recall in 6 months for some common computer glitch.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 23, 2013)

Sunny 12, I sincerely apologize for assuming you were not sincere.  Quite obviously, I was wrong and I hope you are able to secure the necessary info for your research.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 23, 2013)

Just brought a 1 year old Honda CRV and love it with all its fancy toys, my next vehicle will definitely have that push button START.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## sunny12 (Oct 26, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I think ultimately you have two choices for making cars more user-friendly: dumb them down or smarten them up. Since people, especially American people, are at heart lazy and feel entitled to owning the latest gadgetry no matter the cost, I'd put my money on cars becoming simpler to use but more technologically complex.



You're right, I feel that the American car market will sway towards the latter as well. The slow death of the manual transmission in our country is proof of this. 



SeaBreeze said:


> I can't believe some of the features on the newer cars .  Let's just drive, and pay attention to the road.  All of our vehicles were bought new, and we purposely declined on all the 'bells and whistles'.  If Chrysler really wants to make a new car that's hot, they should make one that is simple, one that the owner can easily work on if they desire, and one that won't be on recall in 6 months for some common computer glitch.





Katybug said:


> Sunny 12, I sincerely apologize for assuming you were not sincere.  Quite obviously, I was wrong and I hope you are able to secure the necessary info for your research.



Apology accepted. 



TWHRider said:


> Put the new car buyer thru school for a few hours, then give the new car buyer a written test (high school level, a/k/a easy-to-understand).



Hmm, could this realistically even be accomplished? How can a salesman sitting down their customer and make them take such a test without having them feel incompetent? Maybe a walkthrough of all the features?

You're right about vehicle user manuals though. They aren't quite as easy to read as they should be.



Jackie22 said:


> Hi, Sunny, yes, to me the new amenities are fairly easy to use, if not I get out the manual and read up and I've had to do that several times...changing the clock, radio settings and also I remember having to look up some of the icons displayed to see what they were.





Davey Jones said:


> Just brought a 1 year old Honda CRV and love it with all its fancy toys, my next vehicle will definitely have that push button START.



Anything in particular you both don't like about your cars? Buttons in weird places or labeled strangely? Or are you both 100% happy with your purchase?

E: Forgot to mention: Blindspots. What are the current causes and work arounds for blind spots? How do other vehicles address this problem?


----------



## That Guy (Oct 26, 2013)

Are cars easy to use?  Please refer to Driving in India thread...


----------



## Tom Young (Oct 26, 2013)

A driving a 96 Cadillac SLS and a 1998 Lincoln Signature Town Car... 70K and 113K miles respectively.  Like both and both look showroom new.  Total book value $4K for both.  
Love the comfort and luxury.  Total cost of operation for both cars per year, including insurance, registration, gas, oil and planned for $1000 each maintenance and repair... less than $5,000. I'll take it.  

That said,  bit by bit, small things go wrong, that I won't and don't need to repair... but which would cost many, many thousands of dollars.   things that don't have to be.  Rear window doesn't work.  $500... still doesn't work.   Heated mirror leaked oil... $300 to fix, I drained the oil with a drill hole in the mirror. Ride suspension light in cadillac comes on... $5K to 6.5K to fix... Can't tell the difference in handling... won't fix.  Cadillac check engine light comes on every 200 to 400 miles... bad signal from o2 sensor... $500 to $2000 for dealer to do the recommended catalytic converter and MAP sensor replacement... A known problem to Cadillac Forum users.  Air suspension light comes on in Lincoln... a $3,000 repair.  Runs fine, ride a bit stiffer, but ok.

So what?... Well, all of these things are basically "luxury" items, that I like, but won't spend money on for repair, as they aren't necessary fot my needs.
...................................................
Back to the OP...
Digital Dash too complex.  
Speed  the only continuous measure that needs be on continuous display.  All others should be pop-up or on demand, with a possible pre-driving scan of major readings. 
Basic Radio, Telephone, Speed contols, simple and on steering wheel.  All others for setting tuning or selecting to be analog and with auto lighting when being or set.  For involved controls, a slide out keyboard for use when car is stopped.  For GPS or view screens... large manual select buttons... (not a fan of this).   
Steering wheel s/b smaller and designed with spinner handle.

Am reminded of my first Lincoln repair in year 2000.  Air conditioning heater flap lever (cost $.52) was a strip-to-the-firewall both sides repair that took 2 full days and cost $2200... Main point being that all parts (especially electronics) be modular, and designed for access.

Blindspots... in lieu of mfg improvements, I use $2 Walmart stickon mirror for left rearview.  Need to practice using.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 26, 2013)

Blind spots are the big worry to me.  I started driving in a Beetle and that whole thing was a blind spot with visibility gaps in it!

The Jap Junkers were a big improvement, the early Corollas etc but they've gone all trendy too.  Why restricting visibility to accommodate fashion seems a good idea puzzles me but hey, must be a marketing buck in it right?

e.g.  My previous ride was a Mazda 626 Hatch. It had a huge back windscreen and the hatch was designed so the  back edge you could see in the mirror was almost directly above the back bumper. It was also very low, at tail light level.   Where it ended was close to how much room you had left before connecting with what you were reversing up to.  I could put that 626 on a dime, backwards and forwards. I could judge to a millimetre where the car ended and walls or parking space lines began.  

But the Opel/Vectra I drive now? Complete wing and prayer.  I've been driving this thing since 2001 and I still can't reverse park the %*#! thing without embarrassment!  

I didn't get old and doddery overnight.  I didn't lose the faculty to pinpoint the Mazda overnight!  The cars changed overnight, my capabilities didn't.  There is something wrong with the design of the Vectra.  I can/could park other peoples' cars better than my own!

It has a curved sloping bonnet which is disorienting for keeping it aligned with a parking space line. Once you lose sight of the line or low wall you'd better make sure that steering wheel doesn't move a fraction because you can't judge a straight line while looking at a curve.  (Or is that just me?)

Reversing is worse.  It has a very high back window and boot/trunk lip, also slightly curved.  A rough experiment to see just how much vision there was of what was directly behind revealed that I couldn't see anything lower than the top of the boot/trunk closer than around 8 feet away from the back of the car.  Nothing at all.  Not even the lid of a wheelie bin, let alone a small child or anything else that could be there unexpectedly. 

 As to seeing right down to ground level it was closer to 18 feet!    The side mirrors don't show what is directly behind either.   Why would anyone, from the dill who designed it right up to the CEO think that was a smart move?

Does anyone ever consider that a lot of the high tech and very exy gadgetry to improve driving safety, (like reversing cameras and their associated expense and whizzbangery)  wouldn't be necessary if they just designed the bloody cars so that you could actually see out of them?

While I'm at it... no, I haven't had brekky yet, I'll settle down when I've been fed....hopefully.

Seats!  nice and comfy but the height of them is now my biggest problem.  Spine damage has shortened me by several inches and whereas I once bought cars based on how much head room they had, I now find I can barely see over the dashboard!  I have to use a thick bolster cushion to raise my line of sight.  That in turn puts the   contours of the seat back out of proper alignment with  what I'm sitting on and it sure ain't comfy any more. 
 Perhaps newer cars have the ability to raise and adjust the whole seat and not just tilt parts of them but mine doesn't.  I don't need a new car, just a higher driver's seat.    siiiiigh.


----------



## Sid (Oct 26, 2013)

The slow death of the manual transmission was mentioned. For all those years, I was not rejecting the idea of an automatic transmission, I was rejecting a product that performed inferior to what I wanted. In my opinion the manual shift stuck around a long time because the performance of automatics where not equal. Todays automatics are so much better than they were when they first came out. I still would like to see the option to buy either one.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 26, 2013)

Manual transmission were always good for gas mileage.
I went to a drive-in movie with that stick shift on the floor needless to say it was a pain when I made my move towards her.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 26, 2013)

That's more like it!


----------

